# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τι κότες να διαλέξω;

## sakismip

Μετά τα καναρίνια ήρθε η ώρα να πάρω μερικά κοτόπουλα!

Δεν ξέρω απο ράτσες....απλά θέλω κότες που να αντέχουν στο κρύο(είμαι καστοριά)στις αρρώστιες και να είναι αυγοπαραγωγής!

ποια ράτσα κότας μου προτείνετε;

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Σάκη καλησπέρα...Αν μπορείς να βρεις ντόπιες θα ειναι οτι καλύτερο πιστεύω...ανθεκτικά πτηνά στο κρύο κ στις αρρώστιες και απο αυγα δεν παν πίσω

----------


## sakismip

> Σάκη καλησπέρα...Αν μπορείς να βρεις ντόπιες θα ειναι οτι καλύτερο πιστεύω...ανθεκτικά πτηνά στο κρύο κ στις αρρώστιες και απο αυγα δεν παν πίσω


Ντόπιες λες φίλε; είπα να γράψω κ εδω να μου πει κάποιος εμπειρος μιας κ πρώτη φορά θα πάρω κότες!

υ.γ χαθήκαμε ρε φίλε!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Πιστεύω οτι τηρούν τα κριτήρια π προ ανέφερες,απο εκει κ πέρα εχει πολλές ράτσες ομορφες και παράξενες αλλα οπως σ ειπα με τα δεδομένα μας ειναι οτι καλύτερο οι ντόπιες...Οτι χρειαστείς περαιτέρω μ λες

----------


## Corvus



----------


## Corvus

στο βιντεο της περιγραφει μετριας αυγοπαραγωγης.εγω εχω 2 κ δεν εχουν χασει σχεδον ουτε μερα που να μη κανουν αυγα!

----------


## ngk

Οι κότες leghorn και Isa Brown είναι υβρίδια τα οποία γεννούν έως 320 αυγά η κάθε μια. Ωστόσο η απόδοση αυτή επιτυγχάνεται σε συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες και με συγκεκριμένο σιτηρέσιο. Με απλά΄λόγια δεν  μπορούν αυτά τα ζώα να αποδώσουν σε κάποιο ερασιτέχνη συν το γεγονός ότι είναι πιο ευαίσθητα ζώα από τις ντόπιες φυλές. Σου συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα ντόπιες κότες που είναι ανθεκτικές, αποδοτικές σε αυγά και κρέας και κλωσσάνε οπότε θα έχεις και την χαρά να βγάλεις και τα πουλάκια σου.

----------


## panos70

Μιας και ασχολουμε με κοτες τα τελευταια 3 χρονια και την εχω ψαξει αρκετα , ολες οι κοτες προσαρμοζονται πολυ ευκολα στο κρυο και στη ζεστη. Αν θελεις κοτες για ομορφια εχει πολλες ρατσες .Φυσικα οτι αρεσει σε εσενα .Εαν θελεις ομως κοτες για αυγα οπως εχω επιλεξει να κανω εγω για να εχουμε φρεσκο αυγουλακι καθε μερα , τοτε θα σου προτεινα να παρεις αυγοπαραγωγης αλλα αυτες που γινονται 2-2,5 κιλα .

Ουτε τις isa υτε τις leghorn, γιατι κανουν πολυ μικρα αυγουλακια και αυτα που ακους 320 αυγα ειναι μονο για μοναδες αυγοπαραγωγης .Eαν τις εχεις ελευθερες τοτε θα σου κανουν γυρω στα 3-4 αυγα την εβδομαδα.Aυτες που ειναι 2,5 κιλα κανουν μεγαλα αυγα και δεν εχουν προβλημα στις καιρικες συνθηκες και στην αυγοπαραγωγη ειναι πολυ καλες .Εγω εχω 6 κοτες χρονιαρικες και 4 πουλαδιτσες που ακομη δεν κανουν αυγα, και παιρνω καθε μερα ποτε 2 ποτε 3 και ποτε 4 αυγα .Το παν ειναι η διατροφη που θα τις κανεις   . Θελουν πολυ χορτο και αποφαγια εκτος απο το μειγμα που θα τις δινεις .

Δεν ξερω ποσες θελεις να παρεις αλλα θα σου ελεγα  να παρεις πρωτα τις μισες και τις αλλες μισες μετα απο εξι μηνες για να μην μενεις ποτε απο αυγα , και να ξερεις , οταν ειναι μικρες κανουν φουλ αυγα και καθε χρονο πεφτουν στα μισα περιπου απο την πρωτη χρονια και θελουν ανανεωση (αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι ) .Να ξερεις ομως οτι αυτες δεν κλωσσανε γιατι ειναι υβριδια και αυγα τους να βαλεις σε κλωσσομηχανη παλι δεν θα βγαλεις πουλακια σαν τις κοτες σου .Εαν θελεις να βαζεις κλωσσα τοτε μονο ντοπιες θα ψαξεις .Και ανθεκτικοτερες ειναι για αυγα ομως δεν ξερω να σου πω πως πανε δλδ εαν κανουν ολο το χρονο η καποιες περιοδους

----------

